# 2010 329Fbh- Poor Water Flow/pressure



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Hi
I am usually pretty good at diagnosing and repairing most plumbing issues, but I am stumped. We just wrapped up a full season of camping in our new Outback 5'er and had a great summer and love our rig. The one thing I cant figure out is the lack of water pressure/flow when hooked to city connection. It doesn't matter how good the campground pressure is, the water comes out of every faucet about 1/2 of what is acceptable by me. One mod I made before I used the trailer was drill out the flow restrictors at every faucet (like I have done in every trailer Ive owned). Also installed an Oxygenics shower head. I don't use an outside pressure reducer or filter and the screen at the city water connection inlet is clean. The water pump pressure is not great either, but then again the stock water pump is junk (I just haven't replaced that yet with a better one). 
Does anyone know if Keystone maybe put a pressure reducer anywhere on the new units? Or maybe is there a check valve that may be sticking? My guess at this point is that the main water line in the belly is crimped or kinked, or maybe debris in the line somewhere; which would be a warranty thing. If it is something simple I would rather fix myself than take it in to CW. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All trailers with a city water connection have a check valve at the inlet fitting. This could be plugged or stuck.

Sometimes there will be pex construction debris in the lines since Gilligan is not too clean in the way he does his work but since you have opened all the sink fittings you would have noticed it. Now your thought that there could be a pinched line is possible as I had that and had to open the belly to fix it. Good luck and let us know what you find.


----------

